# Wieviel € für 4 einfache HTML-Seiten? EILT! Bis heute Mittag!



## sunshineworld (12. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

habe einen kleinen Auftrag über 4 einfache HTML-Seiten erhalten. Kein Schnickschnack: Dezentes Layout (keine großen Spielereien), Logo einbinden, Text einbinden, ein paar Verlinkungen - das war's.

Wieviel € kann ich dafür pro Site (oder wie rechnet man sowas ab?) nehmen? Ich bräuchte bis heute Mittag eine Antwort, da ich heute meine Kostenvorstellungen nennen soll.

Danke Euch


----------



## Psyclic (12. Juli 2002)

kommt drauf an, was des fürn Kunde ist...
privat
kleinunternehmen
großunternehmen... ( was wohl eher wegfällt )

du kannst halt nach seiten rechnen... 
oder nach stunden ...

naja pauschal ist sowas immer schwer zu sagen.

pro seite würde ICH ca 60-80 € nehmen

oder halt pro stunde ungefähr das selbe... kommt halt auch auf den kunden an..
.


----------



## Avariel (12. Juli 2002)

Moment! Ich hab das jetzt so verstanden, das du 4 einzelne HTML-Seiten machen sollst. Also aufs Beispiel Tutorials.de bezogen beispielsweise die Punkte "Disclaimer", "Impressum", "Hier werben" und "Linkt uns!".

Dafür 60 - 80 €? Das kommt mir gewaltig viel vor (hab allerdings auch nicht viel Ahnung diesbezüglich).

Oder meintest du beispielsweise 4x Tutorials.de gesamt?


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Juli 2002)

> [...]Logo einbinden, Text einbinden, ein paar Verlinkungen - das war's.



bei vier html-dateien sollte das nicht sonderlich lange dauern. maximal ein oder zwei stunden.
ich würd für sowas 10-15 euro pro stunde nehmen - je nach arbeitsaufwand (text formatieren und so weiter).

wenn noch grafiken erstellt werden müssen und viel an der seite designt wird, nimmt man natürlich mehr. da wäre 60 bis 80 euro schon realistisch.
mit webdesign hab ich zwar relativ wenig zu tun, aber 60 euro und mehr pro stunde ist schon normal für programmierer.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

der Preis hängt m. E. auch noch davon ab, ob du noch ein Rahmendesign entwerfen musst oder in ein bestehendes nur die Seiten integrieren musst.
Bei ersterem (und dann vernünftigem Design) brauchst du ca. 5-10 Stunden, um da etwas passendes zu entwerfen.

@asphyxia: 60€ - aber nicht im Scriptsprachen-Bereich (CFM, Perl, ASP, ...), oder etwa doch? Diese Preise kenne ich eigentlich nur von den herkömmlichen Programmiersprachen (C, C++, PowerBuilder, Delphi, ....)


----------



## Vitalis (12. Juli 2002)

Dieser Artikel wird Dir nicht direkt helfen, ist aber sehr interessant.


----------



## MsvP (12. Juli 2002)

Hängt außerdem ja noch davon ab, ob du dich später noch um die pflege kümmern sollst. Bzw. ob du dich darum kümmern sollst nen server zu besorgen. Dann monatliche news. etc.!

Immerhin muss die seite ja auch noch irgendwo hochgeladen werden!
Und wenns ne seite ist die ner firma gehören soll oder so, dann sollte das auch ein gemieteter server ohne werbe einblendung sein. 

Und mach es nicht so teuer. Immerhin bist du jan privat mensch keien webdesign firma, oder?!


----------

